# Rash on lips, swollen and burning



## Ferntree (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi,

I always have dry lips, and use vaseline on them, they've become drier in pregnancy. Since one week, I've felt them become swollen with small water like pimples mainly on the top lip. Now part of the top lip has yellowy scales. I've never had a cold sore before, but maybe this is my first? I'm not working or socialising much at the moment and at a loss to how I could get a cold sore, and also as I've ramped up on basic hygiene such as regular hand washing.

My (Useless) GP said 'put vaseline on it and ask for some lip balm in the chemist' I don't have much faith in OTC remedies, but it's getting worse. I'd be grateful for any suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Herpes simplex can remain dormant in the body for a long time and when you get run down or immunity is suppressed (as in pregnancy) it can come out in the form of cold sores.

Why don't you show it to a local pharmacist - I can't see it so it is difficult to say.

As you are pregnant it is difficult to suggest a remedy, as the risk benefit has to be weighed up.
There are creams such as aciclovir which are exactly the same as the one you would get from a doctor if you had a cold sore. The summaries of product characteristics say that systemic absorption from the cream is minimal, but are non committal about safety in pregnancy.

I would go and talk to a good pharmacist or see another doctor. Maybe the doctor could take a swab?


----------



## Ferntree (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks very much Hazel


----------



## Ferntree (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi Hazel,

Sorry to bother you again (and I know you cannot see me or my lips   )

Am going into the fifth week of this cold sore and the OTC counter Cymex is not working, unless I keep putting vaseline on it almost every hour, it starts to dry out and become uncomfortable. The GP's locum and midwife I saw last week seem un concerned, but I am beginning to be! I asked the locum for a swab as you suggested - but he said 'that we wouldn't do that' I'm also seeing another midwife tomorrow - but feel no one is taking me seriously. Appreciate any advice you have, thanks.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Cymex contains very little to combat cold sores if this is what it is - a herpes simplex infection.

A cold sore normally would go within a week or two.

Does your doctor say it is a cold sore from seeing it?

There is an antiviral cream called Aciclovir (original brand name Zovirax) that is active against the herpes virus. You can buy this over the counter and you use it 5 times a day - every 4 hours for 5-7 days.

This is what the summary of product characteristics says about using it in pregnancy - you have to make up your own mind as it is the benefit of treatment against the possible risk. I can't make that decision for you, expecially when I can't examine you and have no virological proof that this is the cause - I am sure you understand that.




Systemic administration of aciclovir in internationally accepted standard tests did not produce embryotoxic or teratogenic effects in rats, rabbits or mice.
In a non-standard test in rats, foetal abnormalities were observed, but only following such high subcutaneous doses that maternal toxicity was produced. The clinical relevance of these findings is uncertain.
A post-marketing aciclovir pregnancy registry has documented pregnancy outcomes in women exposed to any formulation of Zovirax. The birth defects described amongst Zovirax exposed subjects have not shown any uniqueness or consistent pattern to suggest a common cause. 
Systemic exposure to aciclovir from topical application of Zovirax Cold Sore Ceam is very low.
The use of Zovirax Cold Sore Cream should be considered only when the potential benefits outweigh the possibility of unknown risks


----------



## Ferntree (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks Hazel, I completely understand your advice and committment. Both doctors say its a cold sore (but I don't have that much faith in them) It's also that it's hanging on so long that contradicts the cold sore diagnosis. Thanks again


----------

